# ACT 190 Visa 2018



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I am starting this new thread for 190 ACT visa updates. please do update here if you applied for visa during last three months? 
I applied for 190 visa(ACT) in last week of December 2017 and frontloaded all required docs including medicals and PCC.
Also if you can participate in poll to estimate how many days it takes for grant.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am starting this new thread for 190 ACT visa updates. please do update here if you applied for visa during last three months?
> I applied for 190 visa(ACT) in last week of December 2017 and frontloaded all required docs including medicals and PCC.
> Also if you can participate in poll to estimate how many days it takes for grant.



Hi,
I am planning to apply for ACT, what all the documents you have uploaded?
Did they ask for proof of funds if yes, what have you provided?
I am gathering all the documents, so it will be helpful if you could detail it out.

Regards,
Hema Patil


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACT, what all the documents you have uploaded?
> 
> ...



For 190 visa proof of funds is not required . However you need to upload payslips/bank statement to show salary transfers . I frontloaded all docs including medicals and PCC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sara2905 (Aug 2, 2017)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am starting this new thread for 190 ACT visa updates. please do update here if you applied for visa during last three months?
> I applied for 190 visa(ACT) in last week of December 2017 and frontloaded all required docs including medicals and PCC.
> Also if you can participate in poll to estimate how many days it takes for grant.




Hi austimmiacnt,

Congratulations on your visa grant!

Well, in my case, below is my history of application as of now for 190 ACT (212415) application:

EOI submission: 6 June 2017
ACT Nomination filed: 8 Aug 2017
CO assigned: 19 Feb 2018
ITA received: 19 Mar 2018
PCC pending 
Medical pending
Visa application submission: Most probably by 15 April
Grant: :fingerscrossed:

Could you give me an idea how soon could the grant come? Your valuable inputs could me more encouragement. And are there any chances that the visa is refused despite all paperwork valid and correct?


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

sara2905 said:


> Hi austimmiacnt,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant!
> 
> ...




Thank you for your kind wishes.
In order for direct grant , I would strongly advise to keep application ‘decision ready‘ which means you should get your medicals done n obtain pcc. If everything is in order, you will most likely get direct grant. But if co request for any document, then delay can occur as happened in many cases. Good luck. 
Grant can come within 3 months in case of no co contact. However nothing is guaranteed in this process regarding how long it will take to get grant. 
Very rare chance of visa refusal at this stage unless documents are not genuine. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

austimmiacnt said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am starting this new thread for 190 ACT visa updates. please do update here if you applied for visa during last three months?
> I applied for 190 visa(ACT) in last week of December 2017 and frontloaded all required docs including medicals and PCC.
> Also if you can participate in poll to estimate how many days it takes for grant.


State has no impact on processing (apart from Tasmania). 

Thousands of cases gathered on the web-site, clearly illustrate that.

Average processing is ~150 days for ALL states.


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> For 190 visa proof of funds is not required . However you need to upload payslips/bank statement to show salary transfers . I frontloaded all docs including medicals and PCC.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## SamitT (Apr 3, 2018)

hello everyone, 

i have some queries, hope you guys help me out. 
My occupation (stock broker dealer 222213) has been removed from tasmania. Can any one let me know, when it will appear again. 
I got 4.1 yrs of experience in my vetasses report (till july 2017) need to know that my till date experience will be counted in eoi? 
I got 6-6-7-7 in ielts.
Done graduation in public administration and political science. 
Age 34

what is the best possible way to apply for 190.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

paunidi said:


> Hello everyone! I am very happy to have received my invitation to apply for a 190 (ACT) visa. I am currently gathering the documents to upload to the platform and I have a question I would like you to help me clarify: is it necessary for the documents to be certified copies? For example my birth record or the police documents? I am confused because I read in some sites that it is necessary and in others that it is not. I would love not to have to do it because it is quite expensive to certify each sheet.
> Thank you very much for your help! Wish me luck in the process!




Why did you post in every thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

SamitT said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i have some queries, hope you guys help me out.
> My occupation (stock broker dealer 222213) has been removed from tasmania. Can any one let me know, when it will appear again.
> ...



Maybe in future they might include your occupation again. Try searching in other states, most likely occupations will be refreshed in July 2018 in order for you to get a chance again. Keep checking for updates. All the best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > For 190 visa proof of funds is not required . However you need to upload payslips/bank statement to show salary transfers . I frontloaded all docs including medicals and PCC.
> ...


----------



## sandip.extc (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Sara,

Hope you have received the grant. Could you please advise on PCC and medicals for visa documentation. I'm currently in ACT with 457 visa since October-17 and have obtained PCC from India in June-17. Shall I obtain PCC again to receive grant ASAP.



sara2905 said:


> Hi austimmiacnt,
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant!
> 
> ...


----------



## sandip.extc (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi austimmiacnt,

Good to know about your direct visa grant. Congratulations.
Could you please advise on my visa application.
I'm already in ACT on 457 visa since Oct-17. I've PCC from India dated August-17.
Also, I've already completed medicals for 457 visa in August-17.
Shall I wait for CO instructions to obtain PCC and medicals or old PCC and medical report would suffice for my visa application.



austimmiacnt said:


> Thank you for your kind wishes.
> In order for direct grant , I would strongly advise to keep application ‘decision ready‘ which means you should get your medicals done n obtain pcc. If everything is in order, you will most likely get direct grant. But if co request for any document, then delay can occur as happened in many cases. Good luck.
> Grant can come within 3 months in case of no co contact. However nothing is guaranteed in this process regarding how long it will take to get grant.
> Very rare chance of visa refusal at this stage unless documents are not genuine.
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

sandip.extc said:


> Hi austimmiacnt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pcc n medicals are valid for a year . You may get grant earlier so no need to get a fresh pcc. If co need a new one , he will always request it. In your case, old pcc n medicals should suffice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> Patilhema said:
> 
> 
> > Any federal jobs advertisements will not be accepted by ACT. So try to find jobs which has no restrictions when you apply for ACT nomination. In my case, I was able to find enough job opportunities as you need to submit only 5 relevant job advertisement and maximum 8 jobs.
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your response.
> ...


----------



## Patilhema (Aug 17, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> Patilhema said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , federal jobs are for Australian citizens and overseas candidates don’t qualify for that.
> ...


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Patilhema said:


> austimmiacnt said:
> 
> 
> > Hey got it.
> ...


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations on your direct grant austimmiacnt. I am new to the forum and have one confusion to clear. By PCC you mean Police Check from own country or Australia?

I have applied for ACT Nomination 5th Feb, Co Assigned 10th April and submitted required documents on 16th April. How much time does ACT take to send ITA? any idea would be helpful.

Seema


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

Seema2000 said:


> Congratulations on your direct grant austimmiacnt. I am new to the forum and have one confusion to clear. By PCC you mean Police Check from own country or Australia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Onshore applicants are much faster than offshore. For all offshore applicants , on avg it is taking 6 months to secure a nomination.

Pcc means police check from all countries where you stayed for 12 months or more . Hope you understood. 
All the best. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

austimmiacnt said:


> Onshore applicants are much faster than offshore. For all offshore applicants , on avg it is taking 6 months to secure a nomination.
> 
> Pcc means police check from all countries where you stayed for 12 months or more . Hope you understood.
> All the best.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I am onshore, living in ACT. So i presume it is around 3 to 4 weeks as the CO indicated in her acknowledgment email.

Anyone else gotten their ACT Nomination lately for onshore cases?

Regards


----------



## Seema2000 (Apr 17, 2018)

And thank you for the clarification on PCC. I was trying to get the docs ready so I am able to apply asap after nomination.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys,
does anyone know if Canberra is going to open applications for overseas applicants (without family or job offer) in July or Agust like the past years?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi guys,
> does anyone know if Canberra is going to open applications for overseas applicants (without family or job offer) in July or August like the past years?


No one knows when it is going to be open. Best is to keep an any on their website and be ready with all the documents.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi guys,
> does anyone know if Canberra is going to open applications for overseas applicants (without family or job offer) in July or Agust like the past years?


It's *closed* for Overseas candidates. Check out the latest news from 29/6/2018 on their website, I just checked, and I feel your pain, as I lodged an EOI earlier.
Home - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

mahboob757 said:


> bishoyerian said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


If you lodged your EOI and ACT nomination application before the 4pm 29/6/2018 change, your application will be processed as per normal against the nomination criteria.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

I feel the ACT processing has stopped due to some reason after may. Anyone here received visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kavipihu said:


> I feel the ACT processing has stopped due to some reason after may. Anyone here received visa?


Once you have the invite, the application are all equal
States, Anzsco codes, Points etc. have no relevance

It may just be your perception as obviously being a small state, the number of invites they issue are less and hence the grants also

Cheers


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> I feel the ACT processing has stopped due to some reason after may. Anyone here received visa?


Are you in the Q?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

newbienz said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the ACT processing has stopped due to some reason after may. Anyone here received visa?
> ...


Actually it's not. The website says they are figuring out how to handle the incoming requests. Also, one of the other posts say that they last heard CO on May 29, like me. I guess they have halted the processing and looking at the trends of ACT visas granted, it is halted after Feb 18 or so. May be I am analyzing too much. That's what happens in long waiting hours😋


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> kavipihu said:
> 
> 
> > I feel the ACT processing has stopped due to some reason after may. Anyone here received visa?
> ...


Yes.. long. what about you?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


No, newbienz is accurate - once you get the invite it's ceteris paribus. I think you are talking about the ACT nomination process (ie before invite). 

I know someone who got an invite on 22 May. 

They are still processing onshore closed occupations and offshore apps with close ties from before 4pm 29 June as per normal against the nomination criteria, this was confirmed to me by the ACT team. Also the CO assigned date has steadily been progressing (it is 4 June now). 

My speculation is, they have split their staff up, so some COs are working on the new Canberra Matrix I mentioned above, so slower processing time (it's only three COs if I recall right). 

If it has been more than 8-12 weeks since you applied, I would send an email and ask, they are very nice and helpful, and there's even a former migrant in their CO team. 



kavipihu said:


> PrettyIsotonic said:
> 
> 
> > kavipihu said:
> ...


Receiving an invite is different from receiving a visa! Once you get an invite from ACT/DHA - then you can apply for the visa, and grants occur after that step. 

I applied for ACT nomination on 20 June - so still another month or so I think till I get a CO assigned. What about you?


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

I applied for VISA on the 20 Feb and CO contact came in on May 29 asking for my Birth Cert. Provided them the proof by 4 June and no revert after that. I said that because Visa processing is done by DHA and the CO was from Adelaide. How long do they come back on cases they opened and asked for documents? Also as per you they are doing onshore apps now. My guess is it will start when they open processing again, probably by end July.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> I applied for VISA on the 20 Feb and CO contact came in on May 29 asking for my Birth Cert. Provided them the proof by 4 June and no revert after that. I said that because Visa processing is done by DHA and the CO was from Adelaide. How long do they come back on cases they opened and asked for documents? Also as per you they are doing onshore apps now. My guess is it will start when they open processing again, probably by end July.


You are mixing up the state nomination and visa processing stage, this thread is about the former. 

The processing is ongoing as far as ACT state nomination (I already clarified with the ACT team, that applications that met the former nomination criteria before 29/6 will be processed as per normal) and broader DHA GSM visa processing is concerned.

Regarding your question, you can receive a decision in as little as a few days to a few months after last CO contact (assuming nothing else needs clarification or is missing). With increased vetting procedures in place I would expect processing to be longer than usual.


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification. Hoping for sooner grant


----------



## kavipihu (Sep 22, 2016)

Anyone received grant recently ?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

kavipihu said:


> Anyone received grant recently ?


This thread is more active and actively reports CO contact and grants:

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...1383946-190-visa-lodge-grant-gang-2018-a.html


----------



## dj123 (Nov 29, 2018)

*I have been waiting for almost 12 months for my 190 visa! and still waiting!*

I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the* 4th of Jan 2018.*

I have submitted all the requested documents, on the *5th of April *and *14th of June.*
First time is *5th of April* , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.

Second time is *14th of June*, asked for my updated passport, as my passport expired.

​

The last system update on my immi account was on the *17th of August 2018.*

The status had been changed to *"further assessment"*

After that, I have not been receiving any update.

​

Wondering if that is normal?

My wife and I are already frustrated, we are waiting to get marry after the visa grant.

GOD BLESS...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the* 4th of Jan 2018.*
> 
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the *5th of April *and *14th of June.*
> First time is *5th of April* , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.
> ...


You did not submit a decision ready application, so unfortunately it is delayed. Have you tried calling up DHA to inquire? Hope you get it soon. 

Also.. If you have a wife, aren't you already married?


----------



## m2017 (Sep 25, 2017)

dj123 said:


> I submitted the ACT 190 visa application(on shore) on the* 4th of Jan 2018.*
> 
> I have submitted all the requested documents, on the *5th of April *and *14th of June.*
> First time is *5th of April* , asked for Police clearance, filled up a information form.
> ...


Hi 
I am in the same situation as you. I lodged my application in early April and


----------



## m2017 (Sep 25, 2017)

I am in the same situation as you. I lodged my application in early April and a CO contacted me twice. It has been two months since I sent them additional documents. It is really frustrating. I think the happens when applicants do not attach all required documents in the first place.


----------



## pendo (Apr 9, 2019)

*ACT Matrix*

Hi everyone,

I wish to claim 5 points for ACT job for my wife on the matrix. However, she just had a baby on the second week of December and have been nursing until three weeks back she resumed work again and works at least a minimum of 30hrs/ week. 

one confusing thing is that her hours had fluctuated below 20/ week at least two months before delivery due to pregnancy conditions although, she has been employed for over two years on a casual position with the same company which she has resumed lately. 

My question is that, will she be discriminated/ exempted for summary of working hours even if all documentations of the pregnancy and birth periods are provided given that after resumption on the same job, she has currently been working over 30hrs/week as we are currently on a graduate visa.


Secondly, Can I claim points for my oversea Bsc. degree even if it was assessed as an associate degree by Vetassess.


----------

